# C-130 crashed near where I live



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I texted a few TLF members that I text back and forth with after I heard about this happening. I was planning on going to SiteOne earlier today, but got held up by a few things at the house that put me behind schedule. There's 2 ways into and out of Savannah, one is Highway 21, and the other is Abercorn Road Extension.

Currently the road is closed indefinitely, 5 fatalities of the 5 crew members on board, no fatalities for the vehicles that normally travel this heavily congested area.  This is right by the entrance to the ports as well, so there's lots of dangerous stuff that travels this section of the road.

http://www.wtoc.com/story/38094821/ap-5-dead-in-military-plane-crash-near-savannah


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I read about the crash, but the story I read didn't confirm any deaths at that time. From the pics, I assumed the worst.
RIP flight crew.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Conflicting reports, but they say 9 airmen were on board, with 5 fatalities. The plane had just left the airport which the Puerto Rico ANG cohabitates.
I captured this screenshot of the military press conference just now. The Talmadge Bridge is in the foreground, which joins GA/SC and all of the cargo ships travel under it to go to the port. Distance to the crash site is about 2 miles as the crow flies.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I didn't realize how poorly that picture came out when I did the screen capture. Latest reports are that all 9 crew died 

I've seen footage of the plane prior to the crash which was taken by a security camera not too far away. It appears that it was making a return back to the airport from which it just departed when it stalled under power while making a left hand turn, and corkscrewed into the ground. A stall under power would be easy to recover if you have enough altitude, but this plane was just a few hundred feet off of the ground when it stalled.

This section of the road is going to be closed indefinitely, with the Military investigating, and doing cleanup. Once that's completed, then they have to take care of the fuel that leaked and didn't combust, and then GDOT has to inspect the road bed and complete repairs. This is going to take a long time to clean up, and is going to have a *huge* impact on the area. Traffic along I-95 and I-16 has been at a standstill most of the day. Hurricanes evacuations got nothing on this.

What's amazing is that there were no fatalities on the highway, as there's always a LOT of traffic of both cars and 18-wheelers in that area.

There's no gore in this video, but just an eyewitness view.Here's a video of some of the people that just came onto the scene after the crash.

It looks like a hard jammed rudder, as it's yawing to the left, and does a roll to the left.@dfw_pilot can you confirm my suspicion on watching this video below?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yikes. This is the first I heard about it.

And I thought I was fortunate because I missed a car crash by a few minutes, on the way back a couple of streets past SiteOne in my area today.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Ugh.

How awful!

That was hard to watch.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry Colonel, I missed your mention tag.

It's so hard to guess. Accelerated stalls (power on stalls) happen in those types of flight regimes but they are very recoverable. I just practiced one in the 757 simulator earlier this week. Turbofan jets usually don't lose more than a couple hundred feet on recovery, and turboprops usually lose less from all the prop wash accelerating over the wing.

Jammed controls are so rare, I'd hazard a guess that the stall recovery was simply poorly executed. It could have been multiple mechanical problems combined to present the crew with an unrecoverable situation, but again, those are rare.

You have to break the stall first, then worry about altitude loss second. It's unnatural, but pushing towards the ground is the only way to break the stall. Not doing so, and only trying to power out of it will just worsen the stall. That's my guess of what happened, but take that with the entire salt shaker.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I heard the theory of loose cargo sliding to the back of the plane, too.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

It's very possible. It's what happened to these poor fellas when the cargo shifted aft on takeoff. They never had a chance.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sUWC2jfjqI[/media]


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I bet some body parts puckered a bit before impact. That's pretty crazy stuff.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

The military has finished their investigation of the crash, and ruled it as pilot error. Apparently there were problems on the ground and prior to takeoff that should have been detected, and the pilot and crew deviated from the protocol that day which eventually led to loss of control of the aircraft. 9 members of the Puerto Rican Air National Guard perished in the crash.

The roadway that was pictured in the wreckage photo is usually very heavily congested during the day, as it's a main thoroughfare for cars to get to Savannah and semis going to and from the ports. It's amazing there were no other casualties that day. I was delayed that morning by 30 minutes as I was needing to go to Site One that morning, and there is a very good chance I would have been close to that area at the time of the crash had I not been delayed.

If anyone is interested in reading the full report it can be found here.


----------

